# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تجمع اعتراضی پذیرفته شدگان واحد کیش دانشگاه آزاد به لغو پذیرش

## Afsoon_chashman

تعدادی از پذیرفته شدگان واحد کیش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی در اعتراض به لغو شدن پذیرش آنها در رشته های پزشکی و دندانپزشکی این واحد صبح امروز مقابل سازمان مرکزی دانشگاه تجمع کردند.به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، حدود ۶۰ الی ۷۰ نفر از دانشجویان واحد کیش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی صبح امروز مقابل ساختمان مرکزی دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی تجمع کردند.این داوطلبان در دوره های پزشکی و دندانپزشکی واحد کیش دانشگاه آزاد پذیرفته شده و ثبت نام قطعی نیز به عمل آورده بودند. دانشگاه آزاد از این داوطلبان اصل مدارک و حدود ۱۰ الی ۱۲ میلیون تومان شهریه دریافت کرده بود.اما هفته گذشته دانشگاه آزاد در تماس با این دانشجویان اعلام کرد، به دلیل اینکه وزارت علوم ظرفیت مازاد را حذف کرده، دانشگاه نمی تواند این دانشجویان را پذیرش کند.برهمین اساس برخی از این افراد به همراه والدین خود مقابل سازمان مرکزی دانشگاه آزاد تجمع کرده و خواستار پاسخگویی مسئولان دانشگاه شدند.به گفته تجمع کنندگان هنوز هیچ یک از مسئولان دانشگاه آزاد پاسخگوی این مساله نبوده است.
(الان یکی پیدا میشه میگه تاپیک تکراری :Yahoo (21):  )
کلیپ این اعتراضم دیدم حتا ب زد و خورد کشیده شد.کسی هست اونجا قبول شده باشه؟

----------


## mmm50

> تعدادی از پذیرفته شدگان واحد کیش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی در اعتراض به لغو شدن پذیرش آنها در رشته های پزشکی و دندانپزشکی این واحد صبح امروز مقابل سازمان مرکزی دانشگاه تجمع کردند.به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، حدود ۶۰ الی ۷۰ نفر از دانشجویان واحد کیش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی صبح امروز مقابل ساختمان مرکزی دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی تجمع کردند.این داوطلبان در دوره های پزشکی و دندانپزشکی واحد کیش دانشگاه آزاد پذیرفته شده و ثبت نام قطعی نیز به عمل آورده بودند. دانشگاه آزاد از این داوطلبان اصل مدارک و حدود ۱۰ الی ۱۲ میلیون تومان شهریه دریافت کرده بود.اما هفته گذشته دانشگاه آزاد در تماس با این دانشجویان اعلام کرد، به دلیل اینکه وزارت علوم ظرفیت مازاد را حذف کرده، دانشگاه نمی تواند این دانشجویان را پذیرش کند.برهمین اساس برخی از این افراد به همراه والدین خود مقابل سازمان مرکزی دانشگاه آزاد تجمع کرده و خواستار پاسخگویی مسئولان دانشگاه شدند.به گفته تجمع کنندگان هنوز هیچ یک از مسئولان دانشگاه آزاد پاسخگوی این مساله نبوده است.
> (الان یکی پیدا میشه میگه تاپیک تکراری )
> کلیپ این اعتراضم دیدم حتا ب زد و خورد کشیده شد.کسی هست اونجا قبول شده باشه؟


جون مادرت تو دیگه از دانشگاه ازاد حرف نزن که حالم به هم میخوره
 :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Ollare

من قبول شدم اما نرفتم

----------


## hosen

من یادم میاد از سوم راهنمایی خودم میرفتم ثبت نام میکردم  :Yahoo (20): . دانشگاه هم که قبول شدم کسی نفهمید چی شد چی نشد  :Yahoo (94): 

اون وقت اینا برداشتند ننه باباشون بردن اعتراض که چی بشه ؟ همون خوب که لغو شد حداقل 80 میلیون پول بی زبون رو هدر نمیدن

----------


## mehdi.m

> من یادم میاد از سوم راهنمایی خودم میرفتم ثبت نام میکردم . دانشگاه هم که قبول شدم کسی نفهمید چی شد چی نشد 
> 
> اون وقت اینا برداشتند ننه باباشون بردن اعتراض که چی بشه ؟ همون خوب که لغو شد حداقل 80 میلیون پول بی زبون رو هدر نمیدن


فک نمیکنم این نگاه شما درست باشه
بالاخره هرکسی تو ی محیطی بزگ شده و اینکه شما مستقل تر هستید دلیل نمیشه اینجوری به بقیه نگاه کنید
پول خودشونه،دوست دارن اینجوری هزینه بشه

----------


## hosen

> فک نمیکنم این نگاه شما درست باشه
> بالاخره هرکسی تو ی محیطی بزگ شده و اینکه شما مستقل تر هستید دلیل نمیشه اینجوری به بقیه نگاه کنید
> پول خودشونه،دوست دارن اینجوری هزینه بشه


بله درسته حرف شما هم صحیح هست. پول باباشونه

اما خودشون هم باید عرضه داشته باشن اگه چیزی که فکر میکنن حقشونه دفاع کنن.

پدر و مادر که همیشه نیستن. متاسفانه این خیلی تربیت بدیه

----------


## aCe

> بله درسته حرف شما هم صحیح هست. پول باباشونه
> اما خودشون هم باید عرضه داشته باشن اگه چیزی که فکر میکنن حقشونه دفاع کنن.
> پدر و مادر که همیشه نیستن. متاسفانه این خیلی تربیت بدیه


شاید پدرمادراشون وکالت خوندن و نقش وکیل رو ایفا میکنن!!!
پ ن پ : چون پول وکیل گرفتن ندارن بابا ننشون رو میبرن !

----------


## ja1378

با توجه به تکمیل ظرفیتا مثل اینکه بجای کیش قشم تو لیست وجود داره

----------

